# Callaway ChromeSoft vs TaylorMade TP5 vs Project (a)



## slowhand (Apr 18, 2019)

for my swing speed (around 90MPH with a driver), what differences will I see with the above 3 balls? Assuming price is not a consideration (in that I will pay for the TP5s if the performance justifies it), which ball would be best suited for me? I currently play the ChromeSofts but there is something that I just don't like on the longer shots. I think it may be a little too soft for me (60 compression), but I don't know if I should go to the Project (a) (70 compression, slightly cheaper) or the TP5 (83 compression, Â£7 a box more), or just persevere.

I grew up and learnt my golf in an era when you only had a choice of 90 or 100 compression balls, so this myriad of choices sometimes confuses me!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2019)

Chromesoft X..?
If CS is too soft I'd probably look at the TP5.
Whether it's best for you, only a test will make sure - I've used all 3....


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 18, 2019)

slowhand said:



			for my swing speed (around 90MPH with a driver), what differences will I see with the above 3 balls? Assuming price is not a consideration (in that I will pay for the TP5s if the performance justifies it), which ball would be best suited for me? I currently play the ChromeSofts but there is something that I just don't like on the longer shots. I think it may be a little too soft for me (60 compression), but I don't know if I should go to the Project (a) (70 compression, slightly cheaper) or the TP5 (83 compression, Â£7 a box more), or just persevere.

I grew up and learnt my golf in an era when you only had a choice of 90 or 100 compression balls, so this myriad of choices sometimes confuses me!
		
Click to expand...

with a SS of that sort i would imagine the softer compression would work better, as with 90 you just don't have the clubhead speed to get the best out of a premium ball, something i have found myself (i'm between 95 and 100) i have been using ProV1 for some time and reg lose distance with them over the winter and if i'm not swinging well, so have been trying different comp balls.

the downside with the softer ball is less spin, but its also can be a positive on wayward shots, but they also don't stop as well as a premium ball. 

Ive been trailing a Wilson Duo Professional ball, which is 60 com 3 piece and it cost around Â£25/28 a dozen so a reasonable cost.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 18, 2019)

slowhand said:



			what differences will I see with the above 3 balls?!
		
Click to expand...

None.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2019)

slowhand said:



			what differences will I see with the above 3 balls? !
		
Click to expand...




HappyHacker1 said:



			None.
		
Click to expand...

Never played a ball game where the ball didn't make a difference.....  may be small....  but it'll be there


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2019)

Get a sleeve of each, try them and go for the one YOU like best. There shouldn't really be much, if any, difference on Driving distance or even stopping performance. For ME, it's the feel off the putter that's most important - except for 'extremes' of overly high or low compression. I am (or at least was and slowly returning to) a 90-ish SS too.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 18, 2019)

2blue said:



			Never played a ball game where the ball didn't make a difference.....  may be small....  but it'll be there
		
Click to expand...

The question was, what differences will he/she see, I'll argue he/she won't see any difference, may feel slightly different but won't see any difference off the tee, nor approach to green, may feel the callaway being slightly softer to putt with, other than that, those three ball are very similar.

EDIT: Just read the reply above me after I had posted, but more or less saying exactly the same thing as my reply.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 18, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Get a sleeve of each, try them and go for the one YOU like best. There shouldn't really be much, if any, difference on Driving distance or even stopping performance. For ME, it's the feel off the putter that's most important - except for 'extremes' of overly high or low compression. I am (or at least was and slowly returning to) a 90-ish SS too.
		
Click to expand...

The only answer.
Whether you notice the claimed higher launch but lower spin of the TP5 over the Chromesoft (which is slightly above 70 I believe, and is certainly higher with the Chrome X, as is the TP5 X over the TP5) at your swing speed is only going to show to you.
I would expect you to notice a difference between them with a full 7 iron shot with the (a) launching and flying highest (and probably carrying furthest) followed by the TP5 then the Chromesoft...5he latter performing best into the wind!
Frankly you aren't going to be compressing either the Chromesoft or TP5 sufficiently to make all those layers work for you.
So the question becomes - what do you want from your ball; where is your focus?
Even trying a sleeve of each isn't going to give you the facts - for those you will need only 1 of each and an indoor launch monitor session....worth including a few other balls when you do this (just in case of surprises). Wouldn't rule out the E6SOFT, Wilson Duo Professional, DT Truesoft.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 18, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			The question was, what differences will he/she see, I'll argue he/she won't see any difference, may feel slightly different but won't see any difference off the tee, nor approach to green, may feel the callaway being slightly softer to putt with, other than that, those three ball are very similar.

EDIT: Just read the reply above me after I had posted, but more or less saying exactly the same thing as my reply.
		
Click to expand...

You don't compress the ball with the putter (unless you are Joe Millar) and will only be 'feeling' the cover and maybe outer mantle on long long ones. Add EAR plugs and you definitely won't feel any differences with the putter!
A consistent ball striker should notice differences between these balls, but probably not a huge difference in distance (a) might edge it if the OP is generally a low spin striker.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			The question was, what differences will he/she see, I'll argue he/she won't see any difference, *may feel slightly different* but won't see any difference off the tee, nor approach to green, may feel the callaway being* slightly softer to putt with*, other than that, those three ball are very *similar*.
		
Click to expand...

But you said NONE


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 18, 2019)

When you say you play chrome soft is that the 2018 ball or an earlier version, there is big difference in the feel.

I bought 3 dozen of the 2108 (graphene version) and immediately resold them after trying one on just the putting and chipping green.

Project A  has a very different fell to either the earlier Chrome soft or any version Of the TP5.

If you want a premium ball to match your swing speed you cannot go far wrong than with Bridgestone Tour 330 RXS

I have not tried the newer Wilson Duo but was very impressed with the DX3 urethane and bought several dozen (note the urethane bit is very important).


----------



## User20204 (Apr 18, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			You don't compress the ball with the putter (unless you are Joe Millar) and will only be 'feeling' the cover and maybe outer mantle on long long ones. Add EAR plugs and you definitely won't feel any differences with the putter!
A consistent ball striker should notice differences between these balls, but probably not a huge difference in distance (a) might edge it if the OP is generally a low spin striker.
		
Click to expand...

I never mentioned anything about compressing the ball with the putter  but did say, as you quoted "may feel" as I certainly believe that cs "feel" softer when putting.



2blue said:



			But you said NONE
		
Click to expand...

And I'll say it again, he/she won't "see" any difference I believe between those balls.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 19, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			If you want a premium ball to match your swing speed you cannot go far wrong than with Bridgestone Tour 330 RXS
		
Click to expand...

I realise that they are still available through some outlets but that ball has been discontinued.

Closest model in the range is the Tour B RXS.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 19, 2019)

Clubhouse golf are still showing them at the clearance price of just Â£19.99 a doz


----------



## GolfingPastor (Apr 24, 2019)

Heard very good things about the TaylorMade A balls.
Agree with the above- get a sleeve of each and try each one.


----------



## hovis (May 16, 2019)

3 quality balls.  Just pick one as the differences will be too small to notice


----------



## hovis (May 16, 2019)

Worth a watch.  This bloke knows a thing or two about golf balls


----------



## Jacko_G (May 25, 2019)

Chrome Soft are Tom Kite. 

Strike them off your list. 

( As always the above is only my opinion, you are welcome to form your own opinion ðŸ˜‰)


----------

